# PDM Maps and rules on Villas as built



## Coldevolution (5 mo ago)

Hi all, I do apologize if this has already been discussed. Im looking at buying a Villa near Villamoura, Algarve. The property does have a habitation license but seems bigger than was allowed by the Camera (Town Hall) originally some 10 years ago. The PDM seems to restrict the size of the property to size of complete site. How easy is it to access and confirm PDA in a area in Portugal? And is it possible to get retention to bring it into line with as built? Any ideas or suggestions. Thank you in Advance Ian


----------

